# Doe hunt last Sat, part 1



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Last Saturday at the Lease​

 Last Saturday at the Lease​
 It's Saturday morning and my youngest, Kelby, and I are at the deer lease. I drop her off at the Hilltop stand, hoping she will get a chance at a decent buck.
 I continue on to the Bottom Hole stand. After parking I walk the hundred and fifty yards to the blind. It is a very cold morning with the temperature in the mid twenties. It is perfectly still and clear. There are a million stars out, a sky you don't get to see living near Houston. I miss the warm truck, but it should be a good hunting morning. There is just the faintest hint of light on eastern horizon, announcing that daylight will be here soon. I like the timing.
 I spread a little hand tossed corn right where I want the shot. The feeder will run in an hour, but I want to place the deer in the perfect position. I go to the Double Bull blind and set up with the help of a dim mini maglight. The shot should be close, just the way I like them.
 Soon I think I can see shapes moving, but the light is so low I am not sure it is not just my eyes playing tricks on me. Then I hear the unmistakeable sound of corn being crunched. A few minutes later I can make out shapes, one looks to be large bodied and probably a buck. Those deer move off before there is enough light to full identify them. It is so still and the deer were so close, I fear they may have winded me, not a good sign for the mornings hunt.
 At seven the feeder runs and three of this year's deer crop, come in to feed. A few minutes later a big doe and two more small deer show up from the right. The big doe is very wary and is only eating the fringe corn, thrown far by the feeder. She moves to the left side being careful not to ever get in the shooting lane. This doe will be very difficult to kill, I think. She knows how this game is played.
 She moves all the way around to the right side being careful not to get in the shooting lane. I doubt she will make a mistake. 
 After a long time, I notice that she is on the right side and feeding intently toward the shooting lane. I feel like she has gotten complacent and may give me a shot. I get ready if the opportunity arises. She moves forward until the feeder leg is blocking her chest. I need her to take a couple of more steps, but know that at any second she may realize the danger and bold. She takes a step and is clear, but a spike buck has moved to directly behind her. I need one of them to move just a little. I know that if this is going to happen it will be very soon or not at all. Then she steps forward and I have the perfect shot, ten yards and broadside.
 I pull my Widow to anchor and as I lean forward and pick a spot on the doe, my upper limb tip scrapes on the top of the blind. It is too late for me to adjust as the string slips from my fingers. The arrow flies and it appears to go through the doe over the heart, but very high. I instantly think that I have hit her through the back strap and curse myself for a bad shot. I don't she will die from the wound.
 Wounding animals really bothers me a lot, and now I have to think back on the shot. I wonder if my limb hit the top of the blind and through my shot high, I know I touched it right before I shot so it was very close. I can shoot well from a DB blind, but with my style I have to be careful.
 I also wonder if perhaps she went down at the shot. She had been very nervous when she came in. I always say that it is better to miss low than hit high. I picked a spot that was right where I wanted to hit. I think that I should have aimed lower at the bottom edge of the deer.
 After forty five minutes I get out and begin to search. I don't believe that I am going to find anything with the high hit, but the responsible thing to do is give a legitimate effort on every hit.
 In less than ten minutes I look to the left and see something white. It is my doe less than forty yards from the blind. An examination shows that while a little higher than my picked spot, the shot was much better than what my eyes told me. Maybe it is my ageing eyes, or perhaps just an optical illusion. The thing to learn here is that you can never be sure and should always check. 
 I felt very lucky to have gotten that deer.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is the pic for the above post. I don't know why this board likes to change font and spacing...sorry if it is hard to read.


----------



## Lobo48jim (Aug 24, 2010)

Shot looks great,congrads. On beening winded by deer I feel I found the answer, I have been using Tinks #10 skunk scent I have had deer circle me while I was sitting with my back agaist a tree with full leafy camo at 15 ft and not spook, they stomped and looked and walked off. The only promblem is you have to keep it outdoors you can smell it thru the glass bottle zipped in a plastic bag. One drop on a q tip is plenty. Lobo Jim


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

EXCELLENT post!! Thanks for taking us along on the hunt. Congratulations on getting her.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great Story!! Congrats on the fine doe.

I increased the font size, I hope you don't mind. It was straining my aging eyes.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you so much for fixing it. I tried to post it at a bigger font and it rejected it.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

WELL DONE SIR!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

love that story - great hunt. Congrats.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Shot doesn't look too high to me...good story congratulations on the doe.

TH


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

very good read. Thought i was reading old man and the woods.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE JOB!


----------

